# Just got back from tire shop, 15x7 275/60/15 Max tire? HELP!



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys so I went to the local tire shop that the local shops recommend... Wasn't all the pleased with the experience, he tried to charge me 210 a wheel for 150-160 dollar cragars...

Anyway, FYI I want to replace my Cragar SS wheels with new ones (widest I can in the back, thinner in the front) and new BFG tires. Right now I'm running 14" cragars in the front and 15 inch in the rear, I don't know the width of the wheels but tires are 235/60/14 and 235/60/15.

So the guy that works on most the classics there helped me out. Long story short, for not cutting or trimming any fender limps/wheel wells he suggested...

15x6 Cragar SS in front with a 215/65/15 BFG
15x7 Cragar SS in rear with a 275/60/15 BFG

He didn't give me the backspacing but I think the rears were 4.125 backspace. 15x7 SS's from cragar only come in 4.125 backspacing, he didn't know the backspacing for the front, he just said "whatever they offer standard".

Now I'm not a fan of a square looking tire, I'd rather have the bowed out look but the 275 will give me the square look on a 15x7 and he claimed a 15x8 is asking for trouble. 

Cragar makes 15x8 with a 4.25 backspace and I was wondering if anyone had a set with a 275 tire on the rear?

I was honestly expecting them to actually take the time to measure the room in the wheel well or atleast take the time to see what my set up currently was before throwing out options. He first tried pushing me towards Americna Racing Torque trust wheels and I told him I had no interest in them multilple times. Then he later mentioned that he has the same set up on his 1970 nova and that I'd love it (both the torque trust wheels and tires). And the total quote came out to $300 more than I could get everything off Summit or Jegs.:confused

I think I'm going to try and find another shop that works on hotrods/classics in SoCal and get a 2nd opinion. I'm pretty sure I can fit a 15x8 with a 275 tire since the backspacing is 4.25 on the 8inch cragars.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd use 15 X 8s, tires will look puffy with 7s on there. On my 70 I have 15 X 8 Centerlines, and they would rub the outer fender well, had to jack it up some. I put a 66 rear under it, 5/8" narrower and tires tuck in nice now. On my 66 I put Centerlines 15x8s with 5" backspacing with 275s and tires fit nice with very minimal clearance, like 1/4". Both cars have 275 15s on rear. I have 15X7s on the 70 front with 225s, I would go 235 if I had to do it again, they fit fine and don't rub. 
Sounds like you need to go somewhere else to find a better salesman.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran some 15x8 Chevy rally rims on the back of my '65 with 12'' wide slicks....they cleared, just barely. The backspace was significant....like 4.5 to 5 inches. Any time you go non-stock and go wider, you have to get busy doing your homework if you want proper fit and operation. Good luck.


----------



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I think the issue I'm running into is that the Cragar SS's don't really have much choices for backspacing. On an 8 wide i think it's 4.25 and on 7 wide it's 4.125... when you start getting into the 10 wide you get the bigger backspace of 4.5. etc... I'm going to call cragar right now and see what they say.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i had a 67 lemans with a 12 bolt rear and i had weld pro starson it. imnot sure what backspacing it has but the tire was 275 60 r15 and i had to use a 1/4 wheelspacein so it wouldnt rub my shocks. tha car was not jacked up and the tire fit in the wheel well.on the front i had 235 60 r15 that fil fine untill i installed a 1 3/8 front sway bar then the tires started to rub the sway bar.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 275/60's on 7" wheels and they should really be on 8's. The tread bows in the center because the wheel is too narrow. Cragar has very limited sizes and backspacing. They would be my first choice IF you could get them in different configurations. I also don't like the multi-fit slot and washer mounting system. I've had them work loose and ruin the wheel. Torque Thrust and Rocket make similar wheels with better sizing/backspacing and model specific lug holes. Go to their websites and check them out.
I would find a different tire guy if he doesn't think an 8" wheel is correct for a 275 tire. All the charts I've looked at call for an 8-9" wheel with that size tire. The reason I bought the 275's is to try to get them on 8" wheels eventually.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a guy in a machine shop who says he can make eccentric rings for the cragars and classic A-body's, but I have yet to see a set.


----------



## GreenMachine (Jul 1, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> I have 275/60's on 7" wheels and they should really be on 8's. The tread bows in the center because the wheel is too narrow. Cragar has very limited sizes and backspacing. They would be my first choice IF you could get them in different configurations. I also don't like the multi-fit slot and washer mounting system. I've had them work loose and ruin the wheel. Torque Thrust and Rocket make similar wheels with better sizing/backspacing and model specific lug holes. Go to their websites and check them out.
> I would find a different tire guy if he doesn't think an 8" wheel is correct for a 275 tire. All the charts I've looked at call for an 8-9" wheel with that size tire. The reason I bought the 275's is to try to get them on 8" wheels eventually.



FYI You can have Cragar make you a custom set of SS wheels with backspace, width and i think bolt pattern. It only costs an extra 10-15 bucks a wheel. I called Cragar directly and asked what they recommend, he said an 15x8 in the rear with a 4 3/4 or 5" backspace. and a 15x7 in the front with a 4.125 backspace. 

In my opinion the Torque thrusts don't even compare to Cragar SS...I think the Cragars are more era correct and also a much better looking wheel. Torque thrusts have too much open space between the spokes and unless you are going for that modern look with 17" and big disc brakes it doesn't look as good. But hey to each their own. Just my opinion! 

With that being said I still havent figured out what I'm going to order in terms of sizing...I'm going to find a local shop in SoCal that's willing to take the time and measure inside my wheel wells and tell me what I can fit inside without alterations while not trying to rip me off in the mean time....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my Centerline Telstars for $300 a set shipped on Ebay, they were set up for a 80s Monte Carlo. Cragar SS's are nice, but they have steel outers and are heavy rims. Also, once Chrome rusts, then peals, they are done. The worst aluminum can be bead blasted and polished. 5" backspacing worked great on my 66 with 275s, and I needed that backspacing on my 70.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

GreenMachine said:


> I called Cragar directly and asked what they recommend, he said an 15x8 in the rear with a 4 3/4 or 5" backspace. and a 15x7 in the front with a 4.125 backspace. ....


If I understand this correct, a 7" rim with no offset will be 4" BS, an 8"rim with no offset will be 4.5" BS. The AR Torq Thrust II,7" vn5155761 has 3.75" BS, -5mm offset, the 8" vn5155863 is 4.5" BS +1mm offset.


----------

